# Closing off underside of Stairs



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi!
Welcome to "DIY"! 
5/8 's inch, Type "X", firecode drywall, on the underside of the stairs - for
starters.
Post some pictures!

rossfingal


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, since you're going to finish your basement off -
see this useful link (from a member here) - concerning "Fire-Stopping" -
http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-fireblock-framing-37190/
Very good read! 

rossfingal


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't know your experience level, and I'm not sure this answers your question, but you might take a look at this thread:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-fireblock-framing-37190/

It's a good thread, but long. Page 5 goes into stairs too.

Edited to add: Oops, just a little too slow.


----------



## robb01 (Apr 28, 2011)

Im more worried about aesthetics. There is currently no "fire block" now, so Im just wanting something that will look nicer than what is currently there


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If you're going to cover the underside of the stairs - something that complies
to "Fire-code" is a must!
"Fire-code" isn't "aesthetics" - it's "Life Safety"!
If you cover the underside of the stairs with something that is not fire-
code compliant - Oh, well - not my stairs!
You can always put the drywall on first, and then the wood -
(NO, 1/2 inch drywall is not compliant!).
You came for advice - I hope you listen.
By the way, one of my "specialties" as a Philosophy Major in college was 
"Aesthetics" - it's good to talk aesthetics, once in a while! 

Regards, in your quest for beauty!

rossfingal


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

What a coinkydink.... I just posted this last, about 10 min. ago.... *R302.7 Under-stair protection. *Enclosed accessible space under stairs shall have walls, under-stair surface and any soffits protected on the enclosed side with 1⁄2-inch (12.7 mm) gypsum board. http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec002_par018.htm


Gary


----------

